# 70 superbee slot car conversion



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

For my brothers 50th birthday I'd like a 70 Superbee to convert into a slot car to suprise him. I have every kind of Aurora to fit it on from T-Jets Tuff Ones all types AFX even 4 gear you name it so I am open to all suggestions.

His 440 Superbee is black with the dual hood scoops and white C stripe. I have plenty of time and skills and can DIY but since its a special present I am willing to spend a few bucks for a grade A custom from one of the master builders here at Hobby Talk.

Thank you for your input and interest in advance and I hope I posted in the right forum.


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

I`m pretty sure that Mike Vitale makes one, Check out the MEV site...:wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Vickers is spot on.. http://www.tjets.com/ Scroll down to "muscle Cars" and 70 Bee is there.


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Super Super Cool! I found it! With months to spare before his birthday. Thank you for your help! Although a little pricey, it is just the thing I was looking for.

I had originaly thought, before posting my inquiry, thay there was a Johnny Lighting Pull Back and if I kept searching e bay I could find it but no luck. It's amazing. There is more HO slots available then I ever imagined! You folks run a good board over here!


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Yes, A little pricey, But the quality is second to none! Glad we could help! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Just so you know, MEV has a bunch of blems listed on the bay right now. He sells the regular cars in blocks of four. I didn't check the listings closely, but there's a chance one of those lots has a 70 super bee in it. The good thing about blems is you can customize them and put a personal touch to them. Paint it, detail it, and it can be the exact color you want. It makes the gift that much more special. You can always sell the other three blems and recoup most of the cost in S&S. Search "MEV slot car" on Ebay and you'll see them.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I have one for sale, a blem if you'd like it.


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Thank you Slotcarman12078 I followed your advice and just bid on a lot of 4 Dodge from the MEV! I have model skills but doubt I can duplicate the C stripe. If I win I will contact MEV directly for decals.

Joe65SkylarkGS thank you also. If for some reason this current deal falls through I will contact you. I can't believe the big help and point towards the right direction in like 24 hours!


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Just a thought AF, The blems don`t come with chrome bumpers & there are flaws on the body. Sometimes small, sometimes big. Good luck


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

And the C stripes are painted on with a mask. What color are you shooting for? Someone might be able to cobble together a set of decals if the body is a light color. Vickers is right about the bumpers. You'll have to deflash them and paint them silver (or Alclad over black). Most MEV blems that I've run across were mainly a little bubble here or there. I have run across a couple missing a vent window or b pillar. If the auction gets out of hand, Joe65 has one he can help you get.


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

White C stripe on Black body-Yes, that may cause me problems however the bumpers will be ezpz. As I stated earlier I'm happy to find these options and so much time before his birthday I can't lose. So if my DIY is a fail I will work with Joe65 or who ever offers a hand and as a last resort pay MEV 44 - 55 sounds like a lot but its a special thing for my brother. It will blow his MoPaR MiNd and worth every penny.

So the JL '70 Super Bee I found on Ebay, its black with the White C stripe. Exactly perfect. I put it on my watch list. But this is a metal die cast, right? Not one of the Pull Backs from the Playing Mantis days. This is a non starter. No way we can race it slots. Its for lookin at. Delete from Watch List, correct?


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

you can get the 70 coronet body kit from mev for $15
all you have to do is paint and detail it. but the kits only come in white.
just clean it good with ajax cleanser and a toothbrush .
and then you can paint it with spray can black lacquer .


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Those C stripes will be tricky no matter how you attempt it. 










You might be able to replicate something close with white decal paper and a very sharp exacto or single edge razor blade. You have plenty of time to get it right. One other option is to find a guy with an Alps printer who knows his stuff. If he can get the stripes right, he might even be able to get the bee in there too. 

I belong to a facebook group that deals specifically in decals, and I can ask them if you want. Someone might be able to get it done, but I don't know what they'd charge to do it. It doesn't hurt to ask though.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

A lot of guys mount diecast to slot chassis. If it's for shelf life then what does it matter. You can still do parade laps with it.

Like this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CUSTOM-1971...231256646656?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item35d7f86400


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Brother Kent would not be happy with a leadsled shelf toy even with a functional chassis since we are racers but I confess that Ebay seller does nice looking conversions.

Only if we invented a special heavyweight diecast class we could compete. Sounds cool. Maybe they're not so heavy. I dont know. They sure look good and probably pretty death proof.


----------

